# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [Dbutant] Cration d'un formulaire reli  une base de donnes ACCESS

## Nokho

Bonjour. je suis nouveau sur InfoPath et veux crer un formulaire reli  une base de donnes ACCESS. Celui-ci doit me permettre de saisir des donnes qui iront ensuite vers une des tables. Dans ce formulaire, il y a des cases (zone de liste droulante) qui tirent leur information d'autres tables de la base de donnes Pour ce faire j'ai cliqu sur l'onglet OUTILS de InfoPath puis sur CONNEXION DE DONNES ainsi de suite... seulement lorsque j'excute le formulaire les zones de liste droulantes ne marchent pas. Je demande s'il n y a pas des paramtres que je ne connais pas. Merci de votre aide.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour et bienvenue dans le monde d'InfoPath,

Vous pouvez suivre le tuto en anglais suivant : http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/in...010096933.aspx

N'hsitez pas  me contacter si ce n'est pas suffisant.

Cordialement.

----------


## Nokho

Merci Billout Rm. J'ai pu le faire. Seulement, maintenant quand je veux enregistrer les donnes dans la base ACCESS, InfoPath refuse en disant que l'accs est refus. Es ce que vous avez une ide de comment corriger cela.
voici la fentre qui se prsente:

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour, utilisez-vous InfoPath forms services (en version web) ou InfoPath client lourd (en ouvrant le client InfoPath).


En fait, selon la mthode utilise, le compte utilis n'est pas le mme. Avec le client InfoPath, il utilise votre login Windows pour se connecter  la base de donnes. Si ce compte ne possde pas assez de droits, vous aurez l'erreur que vous relevez.
Il semblerait en fait que vous n'ayez uniquement des droits en lecture et non en criture sur cette base de donnes.

Cordialement.

----------


## Nokho

Bonjour. J'ai simplement cr le formulaire en le liant  la base de donnes que j'avais pralablement faite. Ne peut on pas accrotre le niveau d'accs du formulaire d'infopath ?

----------


## billout rm

Oui en effet, il est possible d'augmenter le niveau de scurit de votre formulaire InfoPath.
Pour cela, il faut suivre les actions suivantes:

1. Cliquer sur "Options de formulaire" puis se placer dans "Scurit et approbation",
2. Slectionner la case  cocher "Autorisation totale (le formulaire a accs aux fichiers et paramtres de l'ordinateur)",

N'hsitez pas  me tenir au courant.

Cordialement.

----------


## Nokho

Merci billout rm. J'ai suivi la procdure indique et a marche. Cependant aprs avoir slectionn "autorisation totale", il faut cocher "signer ce modle de  formulaire" tout en bas. Comme ici:





*Merci encore.*

----------


## billout rm

Exact!
D'ailleurs les utilisateurs souhaitant ouvrir ce formulaire devront approuver le certificat et le mettre dans le magasin de certificat correct.

N'oubliez pas de positionner le tag [RESOLU] sur le post afin de garder la visibilit du forum.
Merci.

----------

